# Arowana



## andy (8 Jan 2009)

Not sure where to post this....have any of you guys had any experience keeping an aro.  It's always been my dream to keep one and now, there's a good chance it might happen.

My lfs has a 3" long Pearl Aro.  Ive googled it and it says they are one of the smaller Aussie species but can be very aggressive.  I have a 48" tank for it to go in and that will be replaced (sooner than later) with a 7 x 2 x 2.

Id obviously like a few tankmates for it...maybe a giant gouramie or some of the larger cichlids such as severums or oscars and a couple of the bigger cats.

if anyone has any info, experience or suggestions on these beasts...or know of any websires that cater for Aros or tank busters, it would be most appreciated

Andy


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2009)

Google monster fishkeepers. It's just the place you want to be.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Google monster fishkeepers. It's just the place you want to be.


Thats the place to be


----------



## andy (8 Jan 2009)

Done...thanks guys (and it doesn't look like i'll be getting the pearl Aro...nasty ickle buggers)


----------



## vauxhallmark (8 Jan 2009)

Also http://www.arofanatics.com/

Mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Jan 2009)

Well they are fish so I've moved it there!!!  I've seen some nice tanks with large Asian Arrowanas in them, including one huge planted pond with a sunken viewing area with huge glass panels - it had enormous branches covered in gigantic java ferns, bolbotis and anubias too!


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2009)

I'd like to see a picture of that!


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a picture of that!



Cannot remember where I saw it!  Doing a search now!


----------



## JamesM (8 Jan 2009)

Warning. A poor defenceless animal is horribly killed by an ugly fish. 



Tom and J... oooh, nevermind


----------



## hellohefalump (8 Jan 2009)

OMG that is horrible!  That mouse is alive!  Would you mind editing your post to include a warning?  Some people like me, really don't want to look at stuff like that.  I thought the link was to the planted tank that Ed was talking about.


----------



## mr. luke (9 Jan 2009)

any arro species should have a tank thats smallest diameter is at least 3' as a minimum, its a meter long fish potentially.
people are also bendy, but spending life bending yourself in half when you walk to the shops would get tiresome.


----------

